# Bay Area CA Professional Dyno Tune



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey. I'm wondering if anyone knows, preferably, the most reputable place to get my '05 GTO's engine professionally dyno tuned for aftermarket upgrades (corsa exhaust, lingenfelter cai)... in the Bay Area, CA. The gas mileage has nearly halved since I got the intake put in... :willy:


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> Hey. I'm wondering if anyone knows, preferably, the most reputable place to get my '05 GTO's engine professionally dyno tuned for aftermarket upgrades (corsa exhaust, lingenfelter cai)... in the Bay Area, CA. The gas mileage has nearly halved since I got the intake put in... :willy:


Call Rick 510-SYNERGY at synergy motorsports. They are in Fremont. Best tuner in the bay area for the ls2 anyway. He tuned mine with ling. CAI and SLP lt headers and I got 370 at the wheels. Call now cause its hard to get an appointment.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Call Rick 510-SYNERGY at synergy motorsports. They are in Fremont. Best tuner in the bay area for the ls2 anyway. He tuned mine with ling. CAI and SLP lt headers and I got 370 at the wheels. Call now cause its hard to get an appointment.


Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for... I think they're closed today because of Memorial Day, but I'll definetly set something up first thing tomorrow. :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

you can also goto Newtech performance ask for Nick


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> you can also goto Newtech performance ask for Nick


Thanks. :cheers


----------

